# Gyno surgery - my experience



## wyllis100

I have posted a few questions on this site regarding gyno etc and after trying everything (the advice from this board was excellent) I decided to have surgery to remove it.

I have always had it in my mind to go abroad for the surgery. I feel that if someone can do the same quality job cheaper then why pay thousands of pounds extra just to have it done in Britain (when the surgeon may not be British anyway) because of this I decided to go to Poland for the surgery and thats all I can is that I made the right choice. The operation cost £980 and that included everything, all after care, medication, compression bandage etc. All in all with flights (I flew from Bristol airport) accomodation, transfers etc the whole experience cost around £1500. This could have been cheaper if I had booked the flights earlier and flew on a weekday.

The name of the surgeon was katarzyna Ostrowski-Clark and the clinic was called medimel. She was taught by and operated for the best plastic surgeon in Poland for 10yrs and has only just decided to open her own clinic (it opened in January). She has one bed in her clinic so the aftercare is exceptional. The clinic was modern and put me right at ease.

The webstie is www.chirurgia-szczecin.pl it is only in Polish at the moment but she has plans to translate it into English soon. Her husband is also a doctor and is British, from Bristol, she also speaks fluent English.

I flew out on Friday night, had the operation done on Saturday and flew home on Sunday. It was quite a trip and afterwards I felt foolish for feeling so anxious and nervous about traveling to have surgery. I can not speak highly enough of the service that Kararzyna provides.

The only thing that hurt was the local aneasthetic. The needle going into my nipples made my feet curl lol. Anyway she talked me through the whole operation and showed me both of the glands after she had removed them. Afterwards when I had the compresion bandage and dressing on it started throbbing a bit but it was not really that painful. Infact I stopped talking the painkillers the night of the operation because I was not in any pain.

Today is the last day that I have to wear the compresion bandage and cant wait to get it off. I can tell already what a good job she has done as the swelling is already easing and the stiches are perfect.

One of the good things that she did was that she arranged an ultra sound for me for the morning of the operation. She said this is so she can undersand exactly how big the glandular tissue is, she can ascertain from this whether you need liposuction or not. Also to rule out anything sinister going on i.e. cancer. I dont believe that the surgeons in Britain do this.

All in all my experience was a very good one. If you have any questions about anything please ask. Having gynecomastia and deciding to have surgery can be a horrible experience. Also if you want the contact details of the clinic I will give them to you.


----------



## gym rat

worked out well for you mate, although its a shame that with britain being one of the wealthiest country's it has one of the ****test health care systems


----------



## wyllis100

I know I dont understand it. The cheapest I could get the procedure done on Britain was £4400. Even though I could afford that I hated thinking I was getting ripped off.

She has even sent off the glands for bioposy tests. Just so she has covered all bases.

I did land on my feet as I orginally tried to have the surgery done with the surgeon who taught her. He has won the award for best plastic surgery clinic on Poland for the last 3 years. She said the reason she decided to branch out on her own was because he was getting so busy he started compromising after care etc, money was the only objective for him. I would recomend anyone who is going to have this operation to contact her. It was not even like talking to a surgeon she was so down to earth and approachble.


----------



## brownie

Congrats mate,.. glad all went well..

i think this will be done more and more as europe becomes more like 1 big country rather than the mix we have at the mo. if you were in the states they would have know proplem traveling that kind of distance for surgery

some before and after pics would be good if you have them


----------



## Harry1436114491

gym rat said:


> worked out well for you mate, although its a shame that with britain being one of the wealthiest country's it has one of the ****test health care systems


Was Blair and Brown have since sorted that for us all. :cursing:


----------



## geeby112

good interesting post

let us know how it heals up :thumbup1:


----------



## Goff

Glad it all went well for you hun. The UK is a bloody rip off when it comes to things like this. My dad went to Cyprus tohave his eyes lasered as they were half the price they are over here - op went well and he said the aftercare was second to none.

Just shows you dont it.

Hope the healing process goes well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## wyllis100

I agree I feel that the world is becoming much more global market place. Im not sure how long they will be able to keep the prices so high in Britain or before they have to improve on thier methods.

She did say that America lead the way in cosmetic surgery, but Britain are very much stuck in their ways and falling behind europe.

I will take some pictures when the bandage comes off.

The travel was very simple. Due to me wanting the surgery done so quick the only flight I could get was to Berlin which is a 1.5hr drive to sczeczin in Poland. You could fly to the airport in Wroclaw I think which would only be a 40 minute drive.

Thank you all, I am very pleased with how it turned out :thumb:


----------



## Chief74

I'm glad to hear that your experience is a totally positive one and that you'd recommend your surgeon. £980 for the op is a steal, even when you factor in associated costs then it still far, far cheaper than anything in the UK. I spent £4k on the op and about another £200 for blood work ect. Not bad rate for 40 mins work! All in all i probably spent 5 hours in watching TV post general anesthetic. I was surprised to hear you only had a local anesthetic though; i guess that helps keep the cost down too...

Glad you're happy with the results; onwards and upwards bro!!


----------



## wyllis100

Nah the price was £980 which included everything even if I needed liposuction, skin removal etc. She also took around 1.5 hrs so I know she was very throrough. If you watch the gynecomastia surgery on the MD forums the guy who is getting operated on is under local aswell. I was given the option and didnt see the need to be put to sleep.

£4200 is alot of money for the same procedure. I felt like I was being ripped off when they were quoting me the price over here. I had 4 consultations.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Glad it all worked out. Interested to know how bad the gyno was before hand that prompted you seeking surgery. How do you feel about how the site will look afterwards scarring wise?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Glad it went well for you, i have had this problem my self, 10 year ago now, went to the docters, told him i was in pain with my my big sore lumps, they really got me down, i had them done within a few weeks on the NHS, the surgeon did a great job, cut under my nipples, you cannot see no scars, no dints, well chuffed with the job.


----------



## Bulk_250

Very interesting mate, looking forward to seeing the pictures. How bad was your gyno mate, was it gear related or form puberty?

What type of incision did she do, under the nipple?

IVe had a NHS op, and it was a waste of time, but suppose it all depends on the surgeon you get.


----------



## wyllis100

It wasnt that bad, to everyone else they couldnt understand why I wanted it done as to the outside world you couldnt see it. I wanted it done for two reasons, 1. Nothing I could do in the form of anti estrogens etc would stop it and so I could not take AS anymore, 2. I plan on competing someday and I know that it looks awful when you get rid of all your bodyfat.

I had a little from puberty behind both nipples, probably just smaller than a pea. Im sure that taking methyltrienolone was what did it for me as after that what ever I took even clomid or hcg would make the gyno grow more.

She cut around the bottom of the nipple. She said this is done because the blood supply and nerves travel to the nipple from above so obviously you dont want to cut through that.

I was told that because my gyno was not serious that I would have to wait around 4 years on the nhs. Also my grandfather had gyno surgery on the nhs because of a problem with his pituitary gland and the scars he was left with was horrendous!!!


----------



## Bulk_250

The overall waiting time was around 1 and a half years for me, but it does depend completley what surgeon you get. It sounds to me that your gyno was very minor, so I suppose using this surgeon would be a risk for someone with more developed gyno. But she does sound very knowledagble and competent.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I guess i was real lucky here with the NHS, i made it clear how worried i was about how it would look,i got reasured he was a great surgeon, i see all these posts about ppl taking this and that to stop it, i also followed the correct information and took the so called cures,nothing ever worked for me, just seemed to make it worse, i cant go near gear now, or i ll just grow tits lol, deca i can take, but just dont bother any more, it put my self through to much greif over it to risk it again.

I also have a freind who had this done about 15 years ago on the NHS,1 side looks ok, he looks like he has a axe wound on the other side, terrible job.


----------



## wyllis100

Thats how Im starting to feel. I had this sugery done so that I can continue to use AS (not the only factor) as I love bodybuilding. But now its out Im really unsure about using again incase it comes back. Some say that once its out it cant come back. I did specifically ask her to completely remove the gland and not leave any there (I told her I didnt care about denting) and she did reasure me that she took everything out and 'shaved' it very close, whatever that means!!

The only way I can find out if it will come back is to try and get back on a cycle. If it does come back then its rugby for me lol......


----------



## thejackal

Hi do u have any pics very intrested in having gyno removed had it for years. I used to be very very heavy 21 stone 3 years ago and got down to 19 stone last may so i threw the head up last year and got down to 13st 8 by nov . But according to my doctor it still aint enough to qualify for nhs op my bmi has to be 25 or less which would mean i would need to be 12 stone lol at 12 stone i would look dead or dying. You loose over 5 stone and that still aint good enough for them joke think it would cost over 3500 in uk don`t really know?


----------



## grascoob

Thanks for this post. It was this post that got me in touch with medimel in the first place and have just had the surgery done. I second everything wyllis100 has said about the experience as it really was second to none. I flew from liverpool airport to shcoenfeld(berlin) and then a pre booked minibus ride to the novotel hotel in Szczecin. Apparently she is getting more and more emails from the uk about gyno treatment for the future. Will still have the elastic belt round my chest for a few weeks but im confident of a job well done. Just thought i'd give my penny's worth!!.....as this post certainly helped me...thanks


----------



## april24th2007

Wyllis 100 - Regarding your surgery, can you please post pre & post op photos. Thanks.


----------



## redman

Mate the first week after I had my op everything was perfect then internal scar tissue started to form which was not nice however after going back to my PS. he put me at ease and 3 months down the line the internal scar tissue has almost gone completely, the shape of my chest is still changing and will not fully settle until 9 months in. I had full gland removal, fat flap graft to fill the hole left, light lypo and he even trimmed my nipple so each one was exactally 3mm.

Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## thejackal

redman said:


> Mate the first week after I had my op everything was perfect then internal scar tissue started to form which was not nice however after going back to my PS. he put me at ease and 3 months down the line the internal scar tissue has almost gone completely, the shape of my chest is still changing and will not fully settle until 9 months in. I had full gland removal, fat flap graft to fill the hole left, light lypo and he even trimmed my nipple so each one was exactally 3mm.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery.


Is it possible to get whole gland removed. I was under the belief that your nipple could die?? Had gyno since I was teenager and used to be be very over weight, so loose skin and breast tissue ain`t really a good combo. Did you have op in UK?


----------



## Damonx

Hey guys, I went to Medimel as and had the surgery done last thursday. I went to Medimel because of the good feedback on this forum. I've had gyno for a while (just the gland). On the left side it was barely noticable and I couldn't really see anything. On the right hand side I had a very distinct hard disc which was noticable when it was warm (puffy nipple).

When they did the ultrasound, they told me the size of each gland and I thought they were way bigger and thicker than I could have ever imagined. At that point I was worried that afterwards I would have dents in my chest and that they would be permanent.

Now one week post op I'm not sure what to think. My left side looks okay, but there's still some fluid retention under the nipple. My guess is once that's gone you'll be able to notice a small indentation.

My right hand side had complications (seratoma) and she applied some lipo (even though I hardly have any on my chest). Right now the indentation looks quiet severe and I'm not happy with the way it looks.

My question is if anyone has any experience with this and if this may get better over time (I've heard full on recovery may take up to 12 monthts).

It's still early (only 1 week) but I may have some regret at this stage. Hopefully time is a healer (in more than one way).


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

Thanks for sharing this. Good luck. Give it time!


----------



## SK-XO

Congratz on successful surgery m8

You reckon you could post before and after pics maybe?

thanks.


----------



## mike1987

> I guess i was real lucky here with the NHS, i made it clear how worried i was about how it would look,i got reasured he was a great surgeon, i see all these posts about ppl taking this and that to stop it, i also followed the correct information and took the so called cures,nothing ever worked for me, just seemed to make it worse, i cant go near gear now, or i ll just grow tits lol, deca i can take, but just dont bother any more, it put my self through to much greif over it to risk it again.
> 
> I also have a freind who had this done about 15 years ago on the NHS,1 side looks ok, he looks like he has a axe wound on the other side, terrible job.


great to hear you got it sorted on the nhs

who was your surgeon and was the gyno caused by steroid use?


----------



## LDB

Just for anyone else searching Google and reading this (like I did) you can no longer get Gyno operated on via the NHS as they say they dont do cosmetic surgery,

I am so glad I have been paying tax and national insurance in this country since I was 16 (now 31) to find out that I cant have this sorted as part of my health care, it really felt great hearing the group of lads around the pool shout "****in hell hes got tits" in Ibiza last year

"Life has a sick sense of humor, doesn't it":confused1:


----------



## deano

Wow thats pretty harsh dude. Have you looked to see how much it costs to go private? I could be wrong but I think a few guys have gone abroad to get it done cheaper.


----------



## Sharp161

I know this is an old post but thought id bump it see if anyone else has used this clinic since or if the people in the thread who have how does it look now?

Iv got considerable lumps since i was a teenager about the size of an oval golf ball in each so definatly considering this. Im terrified of flying more than the op tho! :-s


----------



## billyhumpo

hi im having the surgery done on 11 march at medimel ill let you know how i get on, i have pics of before op and ill post some after


----------



## wod

billyhumpo said:


> hi im having the surgery done on 11 march at medimel ill let you know how i get on, i have pics of before op and ill post some after


Hi mate, yeah post some pics im looking at going now. Just been to the doctors and was honest about how it makes me feel, told him i was taking arimidex etcetc. Only way is to either make them worst so i can go with nhs. Or go private, and im looking at the one in poland. Want to know more info


----------



## Ukgym

Damonx How did it all turn out for you in the end mate??


----------



## ba baracuss

I'd love to see a pic of the glands they take out. It looks like a spider apparently.

With regard to the surgery in poland, what happens regarding stiches and any problems that may arise post op?


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Glad it went well, would like to see before and after pic mabye? if you dont mind.


----------



## Whimsical

Ohh... excellent thread

I have been thinking about this for some time

but so expensive in UK

and not really something I want to do when I go home to canada I prefer to spend that time with family

Poland however...

I knew it was good for more than exporting hot women :thumb:


----------



## wod

Yeah need to hear more. Dont want to spend over 2k

mine are really ****ing me off, had since i was 14! got told to wait till im older. So i went back now im 19 and he was like no chance. Iv explained how stressed i am but he says they wont touch anybody now unless the gyno itself is REALLY bad. He actually offered me to see a psychiatrist!!

All these people of here that havnt even lived here there whole life and i get no help, me and my family are all english and pay NI!

Comon people advise me please?


----------



## JCMUSCLE

a close friend of mine

has just had gyno surgery removed at medimel, poland

chest looks completely different however the swelling is making his nipples puff to the max

hes been told this will reduce as tissue heals ect

he paid around £1800 which included accomodation, taxi fares, flights and transfers, with change for food ect


----------



## martj

Had the surgery at Medimel yesterday. I'm in Poland till Tuesday but if people are interested I'll write about my experience and include pre-op and post-op photos? When I am back in the UK.

Mart.


----------



## ba baracuss

martj said:


> Had the surgery at Medimel yesterday. I'm in Poland till Tuesday but if people are interested I'll write about my experience and include pre-op and post-op photos? When I am back in the UK.
> 
> Mart.


Definitely mate. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## narraboth

sorry for stupid question:

why NHS doesn't pay for gyno surgeory?


----------



## SteamRod

its classed as cosmetic apparently.


----------



## narraboth

oh, ok....

I guess if it's really big and milking they will consider to pay for it. 

In my country (Taiwan) it just costs 1000 GBP to do, and probably the best quality you can get in eastern asia. don't know why it's so expensive here.


----------



## cwoody123

I got mine done free on the NHS. But i was granted the funding due to being an "Exceptional case" after losing 7 stone.


----------



## daveez

JCMUSCLE said:


> a close friend of mine
> 
> has just had gyno surgery removed at medimel, poland
> 
> chest looks completely different however the swelling is making his nipples puff to the max
> 
> hes been told this will reduce as tissue heals ect
> 
> he paid around £1800 which included accomodation, taxi fares, flights and transfers, with change for food ect


Sorry to bump this thread, how did your mate get along post op?

I'm considering going to medimel myself, still undecided.

Cheers


----------



## The Mighty

Hi.....just wondering if there are any updates on this thread.....anybody been to Poland since? any progress reports on previous ops? I am considering getting it done within next 10 weeks, been researching UK (waste of time really......looked at the Hale Clinic in Cheshire) US (Dr Blau in New York seems to have excellent results, also Dr Delgado in San Fran seems a popular choice).....however the cost and the post op concerns are putting me off the US......so Poland is looking more and more sensible

Would be grateful of any updates? Also, how long was it on average from initial contact to getting an Op date?


----------



## Buff Boy

Hi lads...

thanks 4 sharing your experiences, think it's good to hear from others before going it alone with something like this! I've been lurking on a few forums for ages but so far not posted, still working out where to go for surgery.

I DO know you can actually get it on NHS though - if your GP will back you that your condition is bad and it's affecting your health / or emotional wellbeing, they will count you as an exceptional case and fund it. So don't give up on UK too soon, make your GP your new best mate! I liked this UK site when I was doing my research because they didn't just try to con you into going with them, they tell you all about the NHS funding possibilities etc. Plus they do 0% finance as an option, so I'm still thinking about it as a maybe...

But I can see why abroad, like Poland is tempting. I dunno though mate I've heard that many horror stories about surgery abroad and even IF the doc has great English (or is English themselves even) doesn't it worry you a bit that the standards of health or care over there, hygiene etc might not be quite as good. And you're a long long way from home if something goes wrong..what about insurance - health insurance and that? I dunno. Sometimes I just think you get what you pay for a bit & there must be a REASON why surgery is that much cheaper in Poland and abroad. No?

Would like to hear more from others. Has anyone had any good CHEAP experiences in UK?

Cheers


----------



## captainb

I'm off to medimel next Sunday. Hopefully things will go smoothly.

If anyone has any advice pre or post op I'd be really grateful.


----------



## mark-uk-m

Any updates from people who went to poland or pics?

I'm planning on going ASAP.


----------



## WMIDS82

Hi guys,

I normally just browse the threads and have never joined, but felt now was a good time. I've been searching and researching for the past 4 years in to gyno surgery.

well after all that time, i had my surgery done this weekend gone. it was the best decision i ever made!

I felt it safer to stay in the uk, and be closer to home. Over the last 3 years i visited lots of different surgeons; surgicare, transform, harley medical. they all gave me prices of 4k ish.

well guess what, i rang surgicare last week, and they quoted me £2600. I paid and got my surgery done a week after.

I've got lots and lots of info for anyone who has questions, so dont really know where to start...

i think my gyno started from running M1T tablets a couple of times without researching exactly what they were. came to a point wher my gyno was really bad.

surgeon felt i would need skin removed too. however, no skin was removed as surgeon feels elasticity in skin, and then further training, muscle, and general fat will fill out the area.

had my op 2 days ago and recovering well. the only scars (if any) will be under my arm pit. this is where the they accessed the glands. surgeon also punctured holes in my breasts to do the lipo. fingers crossed it all goes well....

least in the uk i can turn up at the surgeons door step.

Surgery took place in birmingham.the private hospital was great. everything just worked like clockwork.


----------



## supersaw

Hey guys, Dr. Ostrowska-Clark from Medimel did my surgery this monday, today is wednesday and I'm still in Szczecin. I had glandural gyno one the left side and pseudo-gyno on the right. No complications during surgery (that's what I've been told) and eventfull postoperative period as well. I'm very satisfied with her work, did not use any painkillers since it was more of a discomfort rather than pain because of the drains which were removed today. Only thing that was tough was sleeping on my back for first two nights after surgery. Didn't sleep much the night after, hence I asked for a sleeping pill for the next night. Surgery, airfares, transfers, getting around, hotel and food costed me around 2000 quid.


----------



## k4w

hi all!

this is my first post.

i had gyno surgery via nhs on 25/11/2011.

now 10 days on and i was able to do some light training today.

i did not wait long for the surgery i was just persitant in going to my docs and saying i was in constant pain.

my gyno was not bad at all but made my right nipple puffy.

dont think i will have bad scarring as so far it looks good and is healing fine.

I was first told by my gp that i would have to pay private but i just said i would just go and buy some tamoxifen, i week later i was refered to the breast clinic and 4 weeks later i was in hospital.


----------



## k4w

to add! my gp sent off a exceptional circumstances and this was refused. i just went back to the drs the following week complaining of the pain i was in. emphasise the pain at the breast clinic and they will give in and do the op.


----------



## tybault

I am really curious how your results have turned out some months out from your surgery now. I need to get something done also!!! How do you feel about your results? MOst surgeons I have talked to have said that you need to do the incision around the nipple. I am super nervous about that path due to scarring and replacing one problem with another so interested if the under arm worked? If so - do you have the actual contact details of the clinic and surgeon you used. It's not about price for me. It's abotu gettign it right. I am not too interested in Poland as want in person follow on appointments for check up etc. Hope to hear from you soon or anyone else you had a great results from a surgeon here in the UK please do share details!! Thanks


----------



## Serks2

Hi guys goes anyone have any pics of results? And/or would anyone mind giving me brief info about post op? Like, puffy nipples, excess skin, excision, pain, swelling, bruising etc. cheers guys


----------



## tomcatt

k4w said:


> hi all!
> 
> this is my first post.
> 
> i had gyno surgery via nhs on 25/11/2011.
> 
> now 10 days on and i was able to do some light training today.
> 
> i did not wait long for the surgery i was just persitant in going to my docs and saying i was in constant pain.
> 
> my gyno was not bad at all but made my right nipple puffy.
> 
> dont think i will have bad scarring as so far it looks good and is healing fine.
> 
> I was first told by my gp that i would have to pay private but i just said i would just go and buy some tamoxifen, i week later i was refered to the breast clinic and 4 weeks later i was in hospital.


im going to go the docs sometime this week and try and get mine done. i never thurt nothin of it coz my gp said, they will dissapear with age an that was wen i was about 11. im now 21 an there no better, i will tell him i will get as much drugs I'm told about that is ment to help haha see what he says. rather than turning me away.


----------



## Lighty02

Hi all I had my breast tissues removed when I was 15 on the nhs does this mean I can't get gyno? I can't remember much about doc appointments but surgery was quick got 2 little scars under nipples that you can't really see.


----------



## Lighty02

Serks2 said:


> Hi guys goes anyone have any pics of results? And/or would anyone mind giving me brief info about post op? Like, puffy nipples, excess skin, excision, pain, swelling, bruising etc. cheers guys


I'll post pic in morning if you like I'm 31 now so you'll be able to see what they look like in years to come


----------



## Itsmeyoudog20

Was searching google about Gyno and uk muscle is in the 3rd box lol.
Was reading all of this, someone else told me poland is the place to go, will be a long wait off though with zero savings living pay day to payday on minimum wage.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

106k views. Must be a lot of people with Gyno...


----------

